# Bear scare!!!



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Buddy of mine was tearing down an old cabin. I guess the owners had left some canned goods and such inside. He pulled up with the dump truck and equipment and thought he hear something inside. Figuring it was just a ****, he grabbed a shovel off the dump truck and proceeded to enter the cabin. Fortunately, there was a window by the inside of the door. To his surprise, a bear came flying out and instead of passing by/over him, went out the window and right up a tree. I asked him if he pee'd a little and his response was that he pooped just a little :lol: He said that the bear went one way, his shovel went another and he did a sprint to the dump truck :lol: The bear climbed down and headed out.......


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I share a cabin south of Munising with a group of relatives. The first year we were there we had a bear that kept getting into our covered porch to check out our coolers.... even as we were setting just a few feet away inside the cabin. Most of the time it would take off once we opened the door and hollared at it, though there were a few times it didn't go far and came right back! So we called the CO and asked him that very same question. He said if a person shoots a bear (obviously without a valid licence and/or out of season), you better have torn clothing or flesh wounds to back up your story because a bear being too close to you won't hold up in court! He also added that a cell phone video of a close bear won't work either.

We decided to just close in the porch and make it next to impossible for the bear to get at our stuff. Problem solved within a week or so!


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

lets see a picture of this HUGE bear please


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Too funny...sounds like somebody needs a little woods training before they are allowed to venture into the woods, similar to what approximately 2/3 of Michigan's deer hunting population needs...LOL


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Had my share of encounters with bear, never a bad one. Always a first I suppose. Last was a couple of weeks ago while loading some poor rock at an abandon mine. Imagine curiosity got the best of him since I was making a bunch of racket. Heard him but just thought it was probably deer. Threw some more rock on the truck and turned around and there it was about 30 or 40 ft. away. As soon as I faced him he was gone like a bolt a lightening. I had several like this previously withem always hightailing it. Just got to let them know your there and if curious like this one was they usually move on pretty quickly as soon as they see yaand find out what you are. Heck, chalk it up to an experience not everyone gets. Good Luck!


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

sullyxlh said:


> You could start by changing your screen name to Wellstonpuss..
> 
> If your going to kill a bear in an SD situation you need to have signs of the attack on you.
> soiled underwear won't fly with the DNR...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Too funny...sounds like somebody needs a little woods training before they are allowed to venture into the woods, similar to what approximately 2/3 of Michigan's deer hunting population needs...LOL


X2 on the 2/3's.

Last year bear hunting I had 3 bear encounters hunting. Had only one that got the drop on me and that was from behind while I was sitting down next to a tree. I looked around to my right and he was a sitting maybe 40 yards away watching me. Kind of a cool thing. At first I was a little nervous but he wasn't displaying any agressive signs...just curious. We watched each other for a bit and he finally walked around me. I didn't want to shoot it because it wasn't bigger than what I already have.

This year running cams I had one encounter as one walked in on me to about 25-30 yards. Once he winded me he left. Got a couple of pics of him with my pocket cam. That was cool.

Here's a small spring track pic I took from the Baldwin unit.:yikes:











Actually I took it on Kodiak Island during a deer hunt. You're not at the top of the food chain there.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I was going to say that looks more like Bigfoot than a bear, then I read you were on Kodiak Island...now, I WOULD be nervous up there!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

When fishing the creeks or after shooting your deer, you have to be in a self-preservation mode and keep your head on a 360 degree swivel. It's a blast though!


----------

